# Edit/Update Channel Assignment on Season Passes/Wishlists



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

Recently, Comcast in Houston rolled out a bunch of new HD channels. Yay! Comcast also reorganized its HD channels to a new, and hopefully semi-permanent, block of numbers. Now comes the fun of trying to revamp all of our affected season passes so they are looking at the right channel at the right time and grabbing the right format (HD!).

So, what would be great would be the ability to change the channel pointer in a wishlist or season pass so that we could switch from Eureka on SciFi (SD) to Eureka on Syfy (HD) without having to create a new Season Pass and slot in the priority list where the old season pass is. This is a PITA for shows that are currently airing, but shows that are currently on hiatus are downright irritating.

This would also be good for a show that you set-up to record in HD, and then decide that the SD version would be good enough. Or for an SD show that gets captured by a TiVo suggestion that you decide you want in HD.

Bill


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What I do for SP's is to go into the specific SP and view upcoming, then select the show on the other channel to create the SP, then go back to the old SP and delete.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> What I do for SP's is to go into the specific SP and view upcoming, then select the show on the other channel to create the SP, then go back to the old SP and delete.


The problem with this method though is you end up having to play with the season pass manager then.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Exactly! and, the wait time for the Season Pass Manager to do his/her updates is ridiculous!! I finally gave up on this...

My next best thoughts are to 1) list out all of my Season Passes, reset the whole TiVo, and then re-add the SPs through the TiVo.com site. UGH! or 2) go in and uncheck all the SD channels that do have a solid HD counterpart. However, is that trustworthy enough? are all shows shown on the SD also going to be shown on the HD even if the show isn't yet in HD? Not sure...

I came here hoping to search out a better solution. Anyone else have any ideas? I'm very open to suggestions!! Thanks!!

ETA: Darn! I see this is the Suggestions sub-forum, I'll re-post this query in the TiVo Help somewhere... I need a solution for now, but do hope that this suggestion comes to life someday.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

SoBelle0 said:


> 2) go in and uncheck all the SD channels that do have a solid HD counterpart. However, is that trustworthy enough? are all shows shown on the SD also going to be shown on the HD even if the show isn't yet in HD? Not sure...


Yes it is reliable. Anything on the SD channel will be on the HD channel, even if not in HD. You'll still have to change the SP to the HD channel and futz around with the SP manager. It's not a big deal once you get all of your SP's converted to the HD channels. Any new SP's will only show up on the HD channels once the SD's are removed.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

My TiVo made the switch from Sci Fi to Sy Fy all on it's own. That shouldn't have been an issue. 

That said, the suggestion is still a good one. Every time Comcast adds a new HD channel, I have to reprogram whatever season passes I have to move them from the SD to the HD channel. Being able to just redirect the SP would be so much easier.


----------

